# broken eggs



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a problem (?) with my indian fantail couple... They´ve been sitting on eggs for a week now, when I came home today I found both eggs on the floor, crushed. Maybe I should mention that my couples are separated so nobody have acces to the eggs accept for the parents. The male had babies before with other females, but his partner is new to this. Beginners (un)luck or what? Did this ever happened to any of U out there? Any suggestions?
By the way--- I noticed that the male already chose another nest and calling the female. He´s quick my gorgeous Neri. 
/Csilla


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Things do happen but it is ood that both eggs were kicked out and crushed. Are you sure that nothing disturbed them in your absence (other people, mice?). At least they should nest again quickly and hopefully do things correct.
Is this your big almond male? I love the looks of that bird. You had an almond youngster from him too, correct? Any new photos of the group?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Csilla75 said:


> I have a problem (?) with my indian fantail couple... They´ve been sitting on eggs for a week now, when I came home today I found both eggs on the floor, crushed. Maybe I should mention that my couples are separated so nobody have acces to the eggs accept for the parents. The male had babies before with other females, but his partner is new to this. Beginners (un)luck or what? Did this ever happened to any of U out there? Any suggestions?
> By the way--- I noticed that the male already chose another nest and calling the female. He´s quick my gorgeous Neri.
> /Csilla


Their feathers on their feet or muffs could of pushed the eggs out of the nest and then they or the cock stepped on them driving the hen to the nest when she gets out of the nest. you can shorten the muffs but becareful not to clip too far as there is blood in them.


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

Woodnative said:


> Things do happen but it is ood that both eggs were kicked out and crushed. Are you sure that nothing disturbed them in your absence (other people, mice?). At least they should nest again quickly and hopefully do things correct.
> Is this your big almond male? I love the looks of that bird. You had an almond youngster from him too, correct? Any new photos of the group?


I don´t think anything disturbed them, they´re in our garden so I do hope no other person were in there.  mice, U never know, I never saw one though.... maybe they knew the eggs we´re not fertile and broke them?
jupp, It´s my big almond male, he´s a beauty isn´t he? 
that´s right, I had two (out of three) almond youngsters from him with a blue-barred female, I´m verry curious abot the youngsters with this red female...


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Their feathers on their feet or muffs could of pushed the eggs out of the nest and then they or the cock stepped on them driving the hen to the nest when she gets out of the nest. you can shorten the muffs but becareful not to clip too far as there is blood in them.


ok, I can try clipping them although I never had problems with that before.. and this time they put the eggs waaaaay in the nest so they could´t roll out that easy. they most have fought to get them out.  crazy birds, but I love them anyway!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Csilla75 said:


> ok, I can try clipping them although I never had problems with that before.. and this time they put the eggs waaaaay in the nest so they could´t roll out that easy. they most have fought to get them out.  crazy birds, but I love them anyway!


Iam just taking a guess so if it has not happend before perhaps you do not need to worry about it. you may never know exaclty the reason.. except to guess.


----------

